# Pepsi - 1 Quart, 1970's Unusual Shape Heavy Bottle



## fishguy (Aug 17, 2019)

Is this botlle uncommon? Does anyone have any info on it? No Deposit and No Refill on heel. Stipling and 72 among other numbers on the bottom.Thanks!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2019)

The Cap makes it look Hawaiian possibly? Or is that typical of some south or north Carolina bottle caps? I know I've seen it before? LEON.


----------



## fishguy (Aug 17, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> The Cap makes it look Hawaiian possibly? Or is that typical of some south or north Carolina bottle caps? I know I've seen it before? LEON.



Looked closer at the cap and it looks like a palm tree. SC is the palmetto state so maybe it's related but don't know if that's common. Also on the outside threads of the screw cap it reads "10577 SC tax paid 4 cents" and there's a picture of another palm tree.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 18, 2019)

It would have looked like this at one point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 18, 2019)

that's the south carolina tax stamp. have seen it on a lot of older soda bottle caps.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks very similar in size and style to the plastic 1.25 Liter bottles now used by Pepsi and Mountain Dew.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 19, 2019)

48 oz. Is a oddball size?  Leon.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes it is. I have one like that also.


----------

